# New Fantail birds question



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi all, 

I bought a pair of fantails and have put them in their new home. They aren't moving much, nor sitting on the nest I made for them (Timothy Hay). Is this normal? They come out in the aviary only for a short while and then go back in. Is this normal? 

Please let me know. 

Also, is there any pigeon shampoo I can use to wash them?


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

all thirty of my rollers did that when I got them, it took them almoste a week to become aclimated to my loft and stuff.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newbie001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought a pair of fantails and have put them in their new home. They aren't moving much, nor sitting on the nest I made for them (Timothy Hay). Is this normal? They come out in the aviary only for a short while and then go back in. Is this normal?
> 
> ...


because it is new, it will take time for them to settle in...pigeons do not like change so be patient. and yes it is normal for them to be leary of their new surroundings. as far as shampoo..they usually will take baths if offered on their own..a cat litter pan with water to offer they may bath after they feel more at home. if you want to wash them because they are dirty you can..use just a bit of baby shampoo with barely any suds in warmish water and hold them in it and rub the the feathers with your fingers... towel pat them and put them in a warm sunny location to dry.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks  

Is uneasiness another reason why they poop (like literally 'let go' lol) a large amount of runny poop when I hold them?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newbie001 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Is uneasiness another reason why they poop (like literally 'let go' lol) a large amount of runny poop when I hold them?


yes..they do stress out and do that..so handling them at this point is even more stress on them.. best to watch and wait and let them settle in.. if you think the droppings are not improving after about a week then you should see your vet to have the droppings tested. low stress and quiet respect is what they need right now.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> yes..they do stress out and do that..so handling them at this point is even more stress on them.. best to watch and wait and let them settle in.. if you think the droppings are not improving after about a week then you should see your vet to have the droppings tested. low stress and quiet respect is what they need right now.


Thanks. I was getting worried. I'm keeping a close eye on their droppings in the loft & aviary, and so far, I haven't seen any runny droppings, which supports what you said even more. 

Thank's a lot for this


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

I noticed today the birds standing on one leg and then alternating. They can stand on both, but sometimes they stand on one. Is this normal? 

Also, they are a breeding pair and I've seen them 'peck' at each on the head and body, but in what seems like an affectionate way. Are they cleaning each other? :S

I've also seen them peck at their own body however this isn't common. Why do they do this?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes they do like to sometimes stand on one leg. And they are preening each other. Very normal.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Yes they do like to sometimes stand on one leg. And they are preening each other. Very normal.


Now that I know, it seems so obvious lol. Thanks


----------

